#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya first Pattaya Ladies Pillow Fight Championships

## dirtydog

*This Might Be Something Big To Hit Pattaya*

We all know the meaning of pillow talk, and we wont go into that subject but leave that to your own imaginations. 


 But pillow talk with your partner is not really enough to rid oneself of those nagging doubts and built up stress pains that one acquires during the day.

So do you want to relieve yourself of stress and aggressiveness towards other people; dont let it build up inside of you, why not participate in a friendly game of pillow fighting with your partner or friends, let rip and release all that stress! A pillow fight? Dont be alarmed as it is safe and has been going on since ancient times.

Probably the first pillow fights was cause for some alarm as early pillows were very hard and many a nasty accident occurred during a friendly round of pillow play.  In olden days to get rid of aggression a pillow fight was far more civilised a recreation than bludgeoning someone with a club or mace to hit ones opponent resulting with dire consequences. 

These days, pillow fights are most commonly associated with children attacking each other, mostly in the safety of their bedrooms, bashing away and knocking each other off balance on their beds, and accidents are so very rare using soft pillows. In earlier times pillows would often break, shedding feathers throughout a room.

Modern pillows tend to be stronger and are often filled with a solid block of artificial filling, so breakage occurs far less frequently.

On 17th April 2005, students from Albany University in New York set and currently holds the record for the worlds largest pillow fight with 3,648 participants.  There is even a Pillow Fight League operated in Canada with female fighters staging regular fights in Toronto bars, where the women compete in lingerie to the delight of the audience.

Now, you too can join in the fun of pillow fighting here in Pattaya. This week at the World of Sport restaurant located on Naklua Road Opposite the Woodlands Resort, owner Glenda Sponder organised for a number of girls from the famous Coyote Experience nightclub in the Walking Street area to demonstrate this engaging game to an enthusiastic audience. This was a prequel to the very first Pattaya Ladies Pillow Fight Championships, which is a charity benefit in aid of the Sawang Boriboon Foundation to take place on the 18th and 19th June at the World of Sport restaurant.  

Proceeds of the tournament will go to the Foundations Emergency Services to raise funds for a defibulator, an essential piece of equipment to revive a patient suffering a heart attack or serious injury. Who knows, this might be the start of something really big to hit Pattaya!

Pattaya People

----------


## kingwilly

^ wot a load of shite

----------


## dirtydog

You aint been to the Coyote then  :Smile:  got some pretty girls  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

Meanwhile,

In the Teakdoor jail, the inmates are planning the first Thailand Pillow Biting Championships....

----------

